# Main > News >  More Alliance Contest Goodness!

## Robbie

Just wanted to drop a reminder about this months Alliance Contest Crossovers.  The other Alliance sites have a similar contest concept up with the subject being image prompts.

Drop by The Campaign Builders Guide and check out their contest.  http://thecbg.org/e107_plugins/forum...opic.php?39054

Drop by PlotStorming and check out their contest.
http://www.plotstorming.com/forum/index.php?topic=613.0

And of course, our contest is still ongoing with some great entries.

----------

